# New Here. Im a Foster Mom!



## carlyn (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey there everyone. I am a foster mom here in Jersey for Home Free Animal Rescue, we rescue mostly from Greensville County, SC (hell on earth for pets)... Moving on...

We recently pulled a dog, turtles, her transport brought her straight to my house, and the moment she came in.. FELL IN LOVE! Working on the hubs agreeing to foster fail... this is a two parter... upon arrival, i realized she's a lab...as her picture on fb said... lab/mix... well im trying to figure out the mix.. if any at all... (for no other reason then my being nosey) today it smacked in the face as i was looking at her, that she kind of looks like a doberman when looking at her straight on

http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y78/luvinz/534575_4251842889230_869785119_n.jpg


thoughts? she is smallish, probably will be around 60-65 lbs, long thin legs. mostly looks like a lab in all ways, except straight on lol.


other question...ive had dogs here with separation anxiety, ive had my own with separation anxiety BUT this dog... oh goodness, normally you have a dog with anxiety who chews and gets destructive you could crate them if not going to be gone long right? well with her.. NO!

exhibit A: http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y78/luvinz/558766_4268427543836_1547930814_n.jpg

we were gone 1 hour.. just 1... thats a brand new crate (or was).. she got out.. she squeezed through the gap in the bottom. I know she can be retaught to not panic, but in the mean time while this is going on, what meds are good to use that arent going to dope her up? she would only be given them if we are going to be away for shortish periods of time, a few hours. Other wise I would bring her with me, or doggy day care her, for the time out if it will be an all day afair. HELP LOL Im not new to dog owner ship, and have experience with all types of dogs, as ive been at this for awhile, but.. chewing through the gate and forcing herself out of a small hole is new to me, and i am stunned, and confused and want to help her as well as not have my home ripped to shreds because i went to lunch with my kids.


----------



## kristan27 (Apr 1, 2012)

My dog did the same thing (his crate really looked identical, plus he had started to chew through a wall) - and broke some teeth in the process. I used the DAP collar pretty successfully. I only used it for about a month, which apparently was enough time for him to get used to my work schedule. He has not had any issue since..I don't even crate him when I'm away now and he never gets into anything.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

DAP collar is a good idea. You can also ease her into it. It's a rescue. She likely thinks you aren't coming back. Do really short trips. 30 seconds even. It's something you'll have to work on.


----------

